# Sultan CVRT



## Landy (Jun 9, 2009)

Found this clip on YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWvPC4jE_xM


----------



## Bombardier (Jun 10, 2009)

[youtube]kWvPC4jE_xM[/youtube]


You can insert videos like this by using the following youtube tags

```
[youtube]kWvPC4jE_xM[/youtube]
```
 

you only need to add the last bit of the link e.g kWvPC4jE_xM between the youtube tags

solthum


----------

